# N 2 D SMOKE



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Well its another great day for Petunia.  She has a nice base fire in her box and will soon be holding 4 butts two briskets and 24 thighs in her loving arms.  Starting to gear up for Kings Mountain in April so I will be working on the times and temps for my comp time line.  I'll be posting pics through out the day.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 16, 2006)

Ummmm PICS?


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

Almost two hrs and still no pics. [-X


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Wolfe Rub Chicken




Briskets




Butts


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2006)

Looking good brotha!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

I decided to try a fattie as well today.  Here are some more pics.  By the way, the Wolfe Rub is fantastic on the chicken.  I finally did some chicken that my wife didn't critisize.  THANKS LARRY!





Chicken with a little of my homemade LOVE!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I decided to try a fattie as well today.  Here are some more pics.  By the way, the Wolfe Rub is fantastic on the chicken.  I finally did some chicken that my wife didn't critisize.  THANKS LARRY!



Awww shucks Bill, thank you!  Glad you like the Wolfe Rub!


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2lrow26q]I decided to try a fattie as well today.  Here are some more pics.  By the way, the Wolfe Rub is fantastic on the chicken.  I finally did some chicken that my wife didn't critisize.  THANKS LARRY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:2lrow26q]
Hey Bill, for that... Larry wants you to go to Sam's Club for him. 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks great so far Bill !


----------



## cleglue (Mar 16, 2006)

Bill,

I'm going to do another brisket this weekend.  It will be my third since really trying to do it right.  The last one was awful.  The first was great. 

What temperature are you running your pit?

I have been keeping my small offset at 225 but it take so long for the brisket.  I think am going to try 245/250.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Brisket is done


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> I'm going to do another brisket this weekend.  It will be my third since really trying to do it right.  The last one was awful.  The first was great.
> 
> ...



I smoke at 225-250*.  I put a small aluminum foil pan that I make out of foil under the brisket.  That keeps the juices from going down the grease trap.  I use that to baste it during the cook.  Then I foil at 165* and put it back on until it reaches 190* the let her rest for a while and slice.


----------



## allie (Mar 16, 2006)

Yummmy!  It all looks good to me, Bill!  You can ship me some!  LOL


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2006)

Good looking stuff!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good.  i noticed that a lot of people here foil their brisket's when the hit 160.  any reason for this other than to speed up the cooking time?  i don't foil my briskets because i like the bark.



I foiled mine at 165 and still had nice bark :grin: 
It was the first one I did, to be honest I would have liked more bark :!: 
I was worried about It drying out.
How high would you take It ( before drying out? to get more bark on It? 8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff, put more rub on it (high in sugar and salt) for more bark.
You can cook them until finish out of foil.  Foiling just make for more predictable results.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Predictable is what I was after on the first one :!: 
I'll use your advise on the next :!: 
You being a grand champ and all =D>  =D>  =D>
Thanks for the info :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2006)

:shy:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good.  i noticed that a lot of people here foil their brisket's when the hit 160.  any reason for this other than to speed up the cooking time?  i don't foil my briskets because i like the bark.



Brian I foil briskets and ribs because it gives me a consistent tender, moist finished product everytime.  You can do this without foil as well, but I have better luck foiling them.  If you have a good layer of rub that contains a good amount of sugar and salt you should have a nice bark even with foiling.  Won't be as crunchy as it will without foiling, but it'll still be good.  Foiling also cuts down on the time variables.  Like the saying goes, "it's don when it's done", but you can get a pretty good time frame on the length of your cook as well when foiling.


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you, Mr Know-it-all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






just kidding brother


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mr Know-it-all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF Bruce Jr, I was offering my opinion!  I forgot I don't have any trophies, so I don't know diddly!


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Damn... somebody sure is sensitive this morning.   :tant:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn... somebody sure is sensitive this morning.   :tant:



I'm not sensitive at all.  But that's the second time in the course of a week that someone has called me that and I don't get it??


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-({|= 
I'm sorry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right!  "BJ"


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right!  *"BJ"* [/quote:3ogui7y5]
Bill Jr..... :ack:  :faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill Jr..... :ack:  :faint:[/quote:153809zq]

No, not yet it would take alot more for me to call you that!  8-[   It was Bruce Jr.


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh... okay.
That's bad, but not as bad.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 17, 2006)

looks like Finney's gonna have to kill another friend.


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks like Finney's gonna have to kill another friend.


Too bad this one's not imaginary.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's now documented!  If I don't return from SOTB someone please print this and give it to the Pokey.


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's now documented!  If I don't return from SOTB someone please print this and give it to the Pokey.[/quote:1ogqpi2k]
Is *the Pokey* a new member? 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is *the Pokey* a new member? 8-[[/quote:rld1txyk]

No, it's slang for the Po Lice! DA


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is *the Pokey* a new member? 8-[[/quote:3lsaggnn]

No, it's slang for the Po Lice! DA[/quote:3lsaggnn]
The Pokey is the jail... so much for the Mr. Know-it-all.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's slang for the Po Lice! DA[/quote:zq9wmd2m]
The Pokey is the jail... so much for the Mr. Know-it-all. [/quote:zq9wmd2m]

Sorry bout that Mr. Ebonic's!  I meant to say the "Po Po"!  DA white boy!  8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you want to say, *"Five-O"*. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I think you want to say, *"Five-O"*. :!:



Either would be correct in this case my brofa.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 17, 2006)

Can we get back on TOPIC?  Okay, sorry for the delay but here is the last picture.  I started having camera issues twords the end (_or was it too many beers and I couldnt find the camera issues_).  Any way, here is the pork.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 17, 2006)

Yum!
Which one is my half?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Can we get back on TOPIC?  Okay, sorry for the delay but here is the last picture.  I started having camera issues twords the end (_or was it too many beers and I couldnt find the camera issues_).  Any way, here is the pork.



That meat looks like it was foiled?  :taunt:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 17, 2006)

In keeping with the Bullwinkle theme I think Boris Badinoff would have said "Curses...foiled again!"
On the other hand the Green Hornet says......"Leave me out of it!"


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 17, 2006)

WRONG! It was Snidely Whiplash That said that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3r78f8ut]Brian I foil briskets and ribs because it gives me a consistent tender, moist finished product everytime.  You can do this without foil as well, but I have better luck foiling them.  If you have a good layer of rub that contains a good amount of sugar and salt you should have a nice bark even with foiling.  Won't be as crunchy as it will without foiling, but it'll still be good.  Foiling also cuts down on the time variables.  Like the saying goes, "it's don when it's done", but you can get a pretty good time frame on the length of your cook as well when foiling.


i'm familiar with using foil and use it when cooking ribs, but i don't use it when cooking brisket or butts unless i'm running short on time.  for one i like *crispy bark*.  also by allowing the brisket to slowly rise through the platue you allow the fat and connective tissue to breakdown more slowly thereby making the brisket (or butt) moist from the inside.

after the brisket becomes fork tender pull it from the smoker and put it in a dry cooler *wrap with hd foil with a little beef broth*, apple joice or even beer for at least an hour.

this brisket was cooked on my offset and no foil was used.



[/quote:3r78f8ut]

Not disagreeing with your method at all Bryan, to each their own.  There's no right or wrong way of cooking BBQ.

On the other hand, I wouldn't necessarily say that foiling a brisket at 160-165 really changes the plateau process much or at all.    I don't understand your logic, "you like crispy bark" but then you "wrap with foil and add liquid to the foil", doesn't that defeat what you trying to do and end up with a "crispy bark"?  #-o


----------



## Finney (Mar 17, 2006)

Brian, the brisket looks good.  I noticed that you didn't separate the point from the flat before you sliced.  What's your thinking on that?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> you got that right, there's not right or wrong way of cooking bbq.  and i wasn't discounting your method as better or worse than mine.  as you said to each their own.  i'll get a better judge of just how good my briskets are when i do my first competition next month in salisbury.  *are you going to be there?*
> 
> and sorry crispy probably wasn't the best word for what i was trying to describe.  firmer is probably a better word.



Brian, what's the date on the Salisbury comp?  I have family that lives in Easton and St. Michaels which isn't very far from Salisbury.  So I might make a day trip out to check out the scene and meet some people.  I know Ritch Decker is going to be there as well.  What's your teams name so I can find you if I make it?  Either way, I wish you luck at the comp and bring home some money!! [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> pork in the park is april 21 & 22.  here's a link for more info.
> 
> hope to see you there.
> 
> http://www.porkinthepark.org/



That rules me out Brian, I'm competing at Smoke on the Beach in Myrtle Beach that weekend.  BBQ-4-U Competition Team.


----------

